# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea > Segura >  Fuente de Hellín

## Miguel Angel RB

La fuente de Hellín es un nacimiento de agua que antiguamente era la unica agua del pueblo,pero claro la gente contraía enfermedades,actualmente la fuente es utilizada para riego:El paraje conocido como el Batán y parte de la zona sur de Hellín. La Fuente esta ubicada en la zona noroeste concretamente en la carretera de pozohondo.Dicen que de la fuente nacen a la semana 100m3 de agua.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por colocar información de tu zona. Nos gustaría ver fotos, asi que si tienes, no dudes en ponerlas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Si no hoy mañana mi campo esta justamente a 50 metros y siempre paso por alli echare fotos lo prometo,lo que pasa que tiene un muro y esta cerrado debido a la gentuza que todos las dias pasan por alli, a la izquierda hay un area de gente extranjera que salta el muro rompen el candado de la puerta... En fin que por culpa de la gente se han visto obligados a cerrar la fuente.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Tienes razón, por culpa de gente extranjera nosotros, lo pagamos todo :Mad:  :Mad: . Aquí, en Cehegín creo que también han hecho lo mismo con un mirador, he intentado dos veces, en diferentes días y diferentes hora subir con la bici y llegar al mirador, pero justo donde empiezan las escaleras que bajan hay una puerta cerrada y no se puede pasar :Mad:  :Mad: , y todo eso porque unos desgraciados pintaron un grafiti en los cristales, mira la foto:





Y la noticia: Graffitis en La Torre del Pozo

Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: Madremia que gentuza con lo de sitios que podrian estar abiertos al publico y llegan los extranjeros y no extranjeros y lo fastidian

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Perdonar por que las fotos han salido un poco movidas pero se puede apreciar lo que hay.En una foto observareis que hay una bolsa de basura,bien,pues eso esta repleto de basura.En la imagen de la puerta se ve una frase"Fuente de Hellin Bajo Multa".Las fotos del Riachuelo es parte del cauce de la fuente.EL muro de la primera imagen cubre toda la fuente.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB



----------


## ceheginero joven

Miguen Angel, la única pega que les pongo, es que salen movidas, pero bueno, con estas me puedo conformar. Tambien quería decirte que puedes colocar las fotos moviendo el tema a otro foro en el que se habla de los río, te dejo un enlace donde deberías colocar las fotos, ya que esto no es un embalse  :Wink:  :Wink: .
El enlace, tienes que crear el tema abajo del todo: Segura - Foros del Agua en Embalses.net

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Miguen Angel, la única pega que les pongo, es que salen movidas, pero bueno, con estas me puedo conformar. *Tambien quería decirte que puedes colocar las fotos moviendo el tema a otro foro en el que se habla de los río, te dejo un enlace donde deberías colocar las fotos, ya que esto no es un embalse* .
> El enlace, tienes que crear el tema abajo del todo: Segura - Foros del Agua en Embalses.net
> 
> Un saludo.


Hecho  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta es una imagen de google eart en el que se ve lo que es la fuente y arriba a la derecha es mi huerta esta a 50 mts

----------


## cuevero

La fuente se ha secado mientras realizaban el aforo de los pozos, durante unas 5 horas, en cuanto han parado de aforar, se ha ido recuperando, con lo que se demuestra que si sacan agua de forma continuada la secarán definitivamente.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Interesante información cuevero. Un gran ejemplo que hace que te des cuenta de lo que hacemos algunas veces. Esperamos que nunca se seque la fuente, seguro que en Hellín será importante.

Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Y tanto que importante, yo sabía desde el primer día la noticia, pero la falta de tiempo por los estudios...
Si, es cierto, la fuente se secó durante unas horas y luego volvió a nacer agua, espero que este tema lo ganen la hermandad de regantes de Hellín, como lo gane el Pozo Contreras, el lugar de la fuente podría ser un polígono industrial

----------

